# Dual PB13s



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

PB13 pix

Calibrated flat, 85db across the board, didn't feel the need to go hot a few Db like I did with the ultra/2. Even during calibration I could hear a difference, then had to go out to dinner with friends. Popped in for quick demo before my son has to go to bed. Open Range, War of the Worlds and Blueman group were up. For now it's in the stock tune of 20Hz.

I don't know all the technical terms, but it's definitely a change...in a good way! The PB's are about 3-4ft behind the seating area, during ch5 of WotW I can feel the hairs on my legs move. Never felt that with the ultra/2. In Open Range during the shootout, where Boss is in the building with the shotgun. The ultra/2 would shake the couch with blast through the wall, with the PB I could feel a more powerful rumble and the concussions against my head. I think I hear the biggest difference with music, there seems like there too much bass. Had to turn it down within the receiver, once I did that it sounded awesome. Blueman group's Club Nowhere rattled the house. I'm hear vibrations I've heard before.

The bass feels deeper and definitely faster, also can hear/feel tones that weren't there with the ultra/2. I'll do a frequency response tomorrow, tweak it with the on-board PEQ. Good or bad, where these sound there best is close to reference level. At about -12 is where I can really feel the change, at -5 it's awesome sounding.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Awesome, Weez! I've read your impressions on every forum I've seen it on! Reading the good things about this sub never gets old! I can't imagine how DUALs sound especially when one seems like a lot! But, of course, I would surely get Dual PB13's if I had the space and money to do so!


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Jon,
Too bad my wife share your enthusiasm, all she keeps saying is "what was wrong with the that one!" 

Might try stacking if I can get some help to lift the beast.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I envy you guys... in a good way if that's possible... :bigsmile:


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

While the PBs sounded great, it felt like something was missing in the mid-bass range. Did a frequency graph and found out why. I was in a huge null from 40-50Hz and knew the PEQ couldn't help this. So I moved the beasts 12in to the left. What a difference in sound and feel!

Couldn't get REW to work so I did it the ol' fashioned way (these are corrected numbers).










Don't even notice the dip at 90Hz


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That is a pretty big null! Glad that the placement fixed that right up for ya!


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm glad that just 12in eliminated the null, since there's no other place for the subs to be moved to. After the move I am truly impressed with the PBs! Went through the same demos last night and the sound/feel after the re-positioning is incredible!


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

comparing duals vs . right single vs. left single


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Weez,

Did you move just one over, or do you have them stacked?

I have the same problem in my room.

Michael


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Michael,

Haven't tried stacking, but I moved both 12inches to left to even out the response. Mine are not in the corner, about 7ft away.

How big is your room?
Where are your subs located?
Are there other places they can be moved to?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

weeZ said:


> Michael,
> 
> Haven't tried stacking, but I moved both 12inches to left to even out the response. Mine are not in the corner, about 7ft away.
> 
> ...


I was very lucky to have some very qaulified AVS folks come over this weekend, and play with them. We didn't move them around the room.

This is the current location, I am pretty flexiable to move them, but am happy at this point.










Michael


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can only imagine how magnificent they must be.


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

That has to sound insane! Tommy likey! BTW, what type of fronts and center do you have there?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Dual 13's .......yea that does have to be insane............I'm coming over your house........LOL



> I am pretty flexiable to move them, but am happy at this point.


LOL Yea I'd have to say thats the understatement of the year!
Keep us updated bro.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am as jealous as one can be. Those are awesome setups! I love the sheen off of the cones on new drivers too, is it possible to get a close up of one?


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Love the textured look, and the stiched and glued surround joint! Looks like a piece of art to me more than a driver!!!


----------

